# My new beardie.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So, as some of you might've read, my beardie of three and a half years passed away on Friday. It was sudden and I was left very upset by it all. Going to the show this weekend I knew I'd see some beardies but had no intention what so ever of getting one. WELL. Whadya know, I fell in love... and of course it was one of the most expensive on the table.









Here's my new little buddy:









I got him from a breeder called DarkSide Dragons. She has some amazing specimens and this is just one example. According to the info sheet she gave me he's a "hypo translucent tiger/blue/orange" and measures up at about 11 inches, having been born in June of this year. Hey, same month I was born. It was meant to be!









Haven't decided on a name yet... but one will come with time.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice pickup..

how many cages you got


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

23 gecko enclsoures (22 for cresties and one for a gargoyle gecko).

2 snake enclosures (carpet python and corn snake).

And my beardie.

And some still empty.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow that beardie is amazing








may i ask how much you paid for him?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Good lookin' critter!



> Haven't decided on a name yet... but one will come with time.


"Nick" would be a great name!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sapir said:


> wow that beardie is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$250.







And that was after getting $50 off. But price doesn't really bother me. If it did I would've gone for a $40 normal baby. But this is the one that really caught my eye and that I really wanted to get. So rather than getting a gargoyle gecko (which I would've paid more for) I went for him. And I'm very happy with my choice.

Now the only problem is I want more beardies 'cause I'd love to breed some of these nice ones.







Not happening in my current space though due to lack of room. But a couple of friends would like to use him as a stud next summer once he's mature and full grown.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Mettle said:


> wow that beardie is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$250.







And that was after getting $50 off. But price doesn't really bother me. If it did I would've gone for a $40 normal baby. But this is the one that really caught my eye and that I really wanted to get. So rather than getting a gargoyle gecko (which I would've paid more for) I went for him. And I'm very happy with my choice.

Now the only problem is I want more beardies 'cause I'd love to breed some of these nice ones.







Not happening in my current space though due to lack of room. But a couple of friends would like to use him as a stud next summer once he's mature and full grown.
[/quote]

250 well spent








are you gonna try to breed gargoyles in the future?
and thats awesome what are you crossin the beardie with?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have no personal plans to breed my beardie personally but I have a few friends who want to use him as a stud since he obviously has some stellar genetics. We'll see what they have in terms of beardies though and do up some contracts. I'm not a greedy prick or anything but I think some compensation would be nice for his services. I'm a beardie pimp! Haha.

I only have one gargoyle gecko right now and am working on acquiring a couple more. There was a STELLAR female with super red back striping for sale by someone I know at the last expo. But alas I went for the beardie instead and it's probably sold now... Still, we'll see what comes up. I'm going to be very discerning with my picks for gargoyles though as I want to make sure what few I do get are of high quality stock. I'm thinning out my cresties now to make some room and get only the top notch stuff in.

Oh and fyi folks... I named him _Amigo_. All things considered I think it's a very appropriate name.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Amazing looking beardie, dont think ive seen that coloration before.

Im a fan of the blood red line too.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's a beautiful beardie you picked up there! I love the colouration on it, I have never seen that before!
I'm happy you got some nice pickups at the show..I didn't end up making it again. Oh well i'm I will make the next..I'm really wanting a snake lately.

I'm looking forward to some NP-POTM entries from you!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Psychofish - I really like the blood reds as well. If I had more room for more beardies I would definitely consider one of them as I know of a good breeder of them here in Canada. They're really amazing looking.

Maybe I can find myself a nice big 6 foot long tank of some type and house a few females in there for my boy to go play with later.









Sheppard - It was a good show. PACKED. It was the last one of the year though.







Nothing til February now.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new beardie! Amigo looks like he will turn out to be a lady dragon slayer


----------

